

1/3 of Stocks in the S&P 500 are no longer qualified to be included - ksvs
http://www.reuters.com/article/ousiv/idUSTRE4AI96T20081119

======
gaika
It is even worse (or better if you're buying), the dividend yield on S&P 500
is now more than the yield on 10 year treasury bond.

~~~
lpgauth
Can you extrapolate a little more for the business illiterate?

~~~
gaika
In the good old days stocks were considered too risky and to compensate for
that they had to return more than bonds.

Earnings are a lot easier to fake than dividends that's why some consider
dividend rate more reliable indicator than P/E (esp. when comparing with other
asset classes). Last time S&P returned more than treasuries was in 1950's.

------
yters
www.newmogul.com

